# Toro 824XL will not stay running.



## tripseven (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi All,

Please bear with me as this will be somewhat lenghty. I purchased this blower used but I new its history. It probably has less than fifty total hours of use but sat for years with gas in the tank. Last year I replaced the fuel line and had the carb professionally cleaned. The blower would start but die on throttle up or die when the choke was opened _or_ run for awhile and then die. After much re-adjusting and tweaking of the carb per the owners manual, I decided to just replace the carb. Still, the problem persists. To me it is like it uses up the fuel in the bowl so I thought it might be a fuel delivery problem. I removed the tank and cleaned it with carb cleaner. Checked the cap seal and it is fine. I tried bypassing the fuel shot off valve and ran the fuel line directly to the carb. 
Let me reitterate that this machine is barely used. I am beggining to wonder if the the head gasket is leaking.
Winter is just around the corner and I really want to fix this before the snow flies. Any ideas or suggestions are welcome and very much appreciated. Thanks in advance!
Bill


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

gas cap vent? - test by running it with the cap loose

fuel tank screen filter? - think the test for this one is to pull the fuel line off the carb and see how much is going through.


----------



## tripseven (Dec 21, 2010)

The fuel seems to run freely out of the tank. I know this because as part of my trouble shooting I drained the tank and added fresh fuel. I have also loosened the cap. I am not an expert but I also have great mechnical apptitude. This is the most perplexing problem that I have ever encountered. Bottom line for me is that it is a fuel/air ratio problem and I think it must be an air leak. But where is the question. And maybe I am on the wrong path altogether. Someone steer me straight _please._


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds like you've done quite a bit of trouble shooting. I feel for you because I've been there done that with carbs too. I don't know what the manual you used said, but what about the float adjustment?

There's some good information about several different carbs on this site. Might be a suggestion the manual missed.
Small Engine Equipment Troubleshooting, Repairs and Safety

and this guy has got tons of great how to videos that are right up our alley when it comes to carb cleaning and adjusting.
donyboy73's Channel - YouTube


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

*idle woes*

Tripseven, 

I am not aware if you have a Briggs or a Tecumseh but have seen this before too. Both of my neighbors did the "old gas thing" with one severely clogged. Both of those were Tecumsehs. I dumped the old gas and the machine only ran for a few minutes on choke as you said before stalling. The fuel was 3 years old and made the tank look like it had pepper inside! By removing the Tecumseh main jet and carb float bowl. (jet holds the fuel bowl intact) 3 times I "cleared" the jet of debris" by literally blowing compressed air through everything, and rodding out orfices with a needle.

Your symtoms sound just like mine, it runs lean and stalls without choke etc. People just won't use Stabil in their fuel or at least run the machine completely out of fuel.....so easy to do!

Good Luck, 

QuickRick


----------

